# Crank no start….



## Ghost.45693 (Oct 21, 2020)

Ok guys so I’m new here but have owned my se-r fir a cpl years now. I’ve always had it as a second or third car and only drive it here and there. Anyways the car randomly just stopped starting oneday. I’m pretty sure it needs a timing chain service because when it was running it had a pretty loud tick on cold start from the tensioner area where the guide is know to break. I haven’t physically pulled the cover to look it was obvious. So I went and bought a brand new battery and it cranks like hell but no start. When I scan it I was able to pull a p1111 and p1136 the other day. I looked at rpm counter on scan tool while cranking and it moved ( I think it was 200 something) wasn’t able to find a cam sensor signal pid on my verus. Im getting power to the cvt solenoid and haven’t had a chance to check fir ecu signal because im not sure what this signal would or should look like on a crank. Only info shown is at idle or 2000 rpm. Could a bad solenoid cause a no start? Any help is appreciated, im pretty knowledgable and very willing to learn and also have whatever tools I should need including scope. Thanks ahead


----------



## Ghost.45693 (Oct 21, 2020)

Here’s some pics of codes I pulled after removing the manifold to get at the bank 2 solenoid connector, idk what or where the ecu code is from I’ve never seen that before but in my reading today I think I read something about it while researching the bank 2 solenoid code. Once again any help appreciated guys


----------

